# Lynx info and pictures wanted



## silviop15 (6 Feb 2017)

Hello everyone,
I am looking for service photos and documents relating to the Lynx Recce vehicle. I am planning to write a book on the Lynx and I am currently acquiring material to use. I am interested in photos of the Lynx in anytime era or location. Contributors of the material that is used in the book shall receive a copy of the book and full credit. 

If you are interested in contributing, please contact me via PM or email. 

If it is easier, I can be emailed at M901A1TOW@ Gmail.com. 

Thanks,
Silvio Iacuone


----------

